# 4x4 CPU power won't fit PSU



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

Alrighty guys, here's probably a really easy one and I'm overthinking it. 

Corsair SF600, I can't get the PSU side of the CPU power cable to fit in due to two of the pins being connected. 






Is it okay to cut that so it can fit? The PSU doesn't have a missing divider and these are the cables that came with the PSU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2018)

you mean the small piece of plastic that is connecting two of the pins I'm guessing. Just take a utility blade and cut down carefully to where the others end @ the base of the plug. That was a mistake by corsair apparently. there must've been a mistake or error in the molding process ,unless there is a power supply somewhere that has a keyed plug port somewhere ,that isn't the one that goes to that cable


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> you mean the small piece of plastic that is connecting two of the pins I'm guessing. Just take a utility blade and cut down carefully to where the others end @ the base of the plug. That was a mistake by corsair apparently


Repeated mistake by them then since it's on multiple CPU power cables.

EDIT: Must be wrong cables because the square pin going into non-square hole.





Top right into bottom left on PSU. They don't fit well or I didn't cut enough out and it's a tight fit.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2018)

you sure you arent using it backwards or something? if it doesnt fit, forcing it is a good way to have a dead system and a toasty fire


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

Mussels said:


> you sure you arent using it backwards or something? if it doesnt fit, forcing it is a good way to have a dead system and a toasty fire


The clip allows it to go in only one way. Checking reviews from other sites show that these are the cables for it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Okay cables are only standardized when when the connector is going to the device, not the power supply. cables are proprietary when they are being plugged into the power supply itself there's no set standard for that, make sure that you've got that cable plugged in the correct way to the power supply. you shouldn't be having to modify anything for a dual P4/eps12v connector.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2018)

^ this

They wont be the same on both ends, and i've seen some really dangerous shit happen with PSU Cables forced in the wrong way round


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that it's a 8pin PCI-E connector, they have that connecting plastic sometimes. Don't plug that in the name of f#%k or you'll fry something.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Okay cables are only standardized when when the connector is going to the device, not the power supply. cables are proprietary when they are being plugged into the power supply itself there's no set standard for that, make sure that you've got that cable plugged in the correct way to the power supply. you shouldn't be having to modify anything for a dual P4/eps12v connector.


I agree on the plugging into the PSU side, and I've never seen two pins connected like that hence why I came to you guys to find out why it's like this. Both EPS cables have the plastic thing.



Chloe Price said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's a 8pin PCI-E connector, they have that connecting plastic sometimes. Don't plug that in the name of f#%k or you'll fry something.


It says CPU on the other end. There are PCI ones too.




The PSU is the side with the extra plastic.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2018)

Now that's weird. Never seen that kind of plastic thing in an EPS plug.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

(Taken from johnnyguru) The PSU side doesn't look exactly the same with the looks of the two left-most pins on the left connector. 






I'm just more confused at this point. It's the same cable besides that.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2018)

Could it be that you got a defective cable


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Could it be that you got a defective cable


It's possible that it was a bad batch. I'm going to see if it'll work.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2018)

If you die, we'll wipe your hard drives for you. good luck.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

It works and I'm alive.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2018)

TPU hit squad has been called off. Crisis averted.

Was it just badly moulded or something?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2018)

Most likely, but now I gotta figure out why it can't boot with a drive in it.


----------



## hat (Nov 17, 2018)

Pretty weird... but not impossible.


----------



## coonbro (Nov 18, 2018)

well you see the plug is keyed to fit    .    look at your psu   at the female  holes and then your cord at the male   and looks to be a no match  ?     now are these the cables that came with the PSU from the factory  for that psu or some cables you had trying to use from another unit  your trying to use ?


like from this illustration  some plug holes are square  and some are rounded  in a order  to fit accordingly   [ to help goof proof cabling ]    not to say I seen some guys just go ahead and force mash them in  and galled things up  [ round peg in square hole kinda thing  ]


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2018)

coonbro said:


> well you see the plug is keyed to fit    .    look at your psu   at the female  holes and then your cord at the male   and looks to be a no match  ?     now are these the cables that came with the PSU from the factory  for that psu or some cables you had trying to use from another unit  your trying to use ?
> 
> 
> like from this illustration  some plug holes are square  and some are rounded  in a order  to fit accordingly   [ to help goof proof cabling ]    not to say I seen some guys just go ahead and force mash them in  and galled things up  [ round peg in square hole kinda thing  ]




You have to look very closely at the picture he posted. If you look at the diagram you posted ,it shows eight separate  openings ,for each of the eight pins.   But the picture he posted has two of the pins connected ,which would mean 6+2 pins. 

What your saying IS correct, but this isnt normal, as 2 of his pins are connected by what is either a manufacturing defect, or the cable goes to a psu with a plug type ive never encountered.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2018)

We would call that flash in the plastics business.


----------



## coonbro (Nov 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You have to look very closely at the picture he posted. If you look at the diagram you posted ,it shows eight separate  openings ,for each of the eight pins.   But the picture he posted has two of the pins connected ,which would mean 6+2 pins.
> 
> What your saying IS correct, but this isnt normal, as 2 of his pins are connected by what is either a manufacturing defect, or the cable goes to a psu with a plug type ive never encountered.
> 
> View attachment 110836




ya , I could see a factory goof   tired china worker  chunked the wrong cable in the box after  a bowl of rice in a 18 hr shift ..lol..       

his screenshots did not look to match the pin outs / hole configuration to me but my poor old tired eyes may trick me on that ? [close to coke bottle bottom  glasses  needed now a days ...lol...] 

why I asked if these were factory cables  for that unit ?

guess he said its  working , so good luck


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2018)

Well all is working except plugging in a drive trips everything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2018)

You have a bad set of cables or the wrong set.  Contact Corsair, they should send you a replacement set.
For starters, the 4+4 plug is mirrored, which is what you see on the PSU and in post 19. (that is, correct)
In post 11, that cable is an 8 pin PCI-e connector on one end and an EPS12 (CPU) on the other!  Messed up!


----------



## coonbro (Nov 18, 2018)

not to say its like I never got one of them 1 in 100,000 factory goofs/missing a part /ect..  here on something  .   sometimes something as that slips through there QC  .     if corsair product   and they see a factory goof on there part  they may just mail out the correct cable at no charge ? 

send clear pictures and nice explanation    or if its new you just bought say from new egg  do a store RMA .


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2018)

I think it'd be pretty hard to catch this one. I'd suspect those connectors are probably molded many parts in a single shot. Even a fairly small mold (in a small machine, of course) could probably make 12 of them every 30 seconds or so. Unless you have someone literally sitting there all day inspecting every single one, good luck catching the odd defect here and there... that's even if that supposed person sitting there catches it.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 18, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> In post 11, that cable is an 8 pin PCI-e connector on one end and an EPS12 (CPU) on the other!  Messed up!


Actually, it's a non-standard(proprietary)standard 8 pin EPS-12V connector on the PSU end and a non-standard(but fully functional) 4+4 CPU(EPS-12V) connector on the motherboard end. The non-standard(proprietary) standard 8 pin EPS-12V connector on the PSU end would(should) be the same for both 6+2 PCI-E and 4+4 CPU(EPS-12V) cables for this PSU(since they both plug into identical connectors on the PSU). Connectors on both ends of a modular PSU cable do not need to, and often do not, match. And they can also be wired differently than other(similar) modular cables for other PSUs. Which is why you sometimes can't, and in general shouldn't, use modular cables designed for a specific PSU on a different PSU.

Anyway, the following illustration will show that what I've said about the connectors on the cable in question is true. A standard 8 pin EPS-12V(not 6+2 PCI-E) on the PSU end, and the non-standard 4+4 pin CPU connector(also not a 6+2 PCI-E) on the motherboard end will still work because the square plugs with the corners missing will plug into square holes without issue(and are in a sense "universal").





EDIT: I almost had that right. Corrected.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Well all is working except plugging in a drive trips everything.



So as soon as you plug something into the sata power cable it causes a problem? i must have a bunch of spare sata power cables....if you need any let me know. im not sure if they are brand specific or not tho.

Have more than i realized.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2018)

Confirmed one drive dead and the other dead now (was working when shipped)

Wrong cable used, it happens. They were mixed up.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2018)

Turns out we didnt need the hit squad to wipe your drives, you did it yourself


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Turns out we didnt need the hit squad to wipe your drives, you did it yourself


I got a replacement from who I got the PSU from, so the build is complete now. It's a supercute little lunchbox build.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 19, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Turns out we didnt need the hit squad to wipe your drives, you did it yourself



lol.

Don't you love it when problems take care of themselves?


----------

